# snaking out tub drains with old brass tight turn traps



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

Today I ran across a tub drain with the old brass trap with the tight bend. We have quite a few customers with old houses. I used to have a ridgid k-50 which took 5/16" x 25' hollow core which would get around the bend. Then I got a new truck and a General I-95 machine which has two drums and does sewer mains too. One of the drums takes 7/16" x 25' cables but the general cable with plug head didn't make it around the bend and the general machine doesn't grab the ridgid cable well. Do any of you guys use general and what cables do you use to get around those tight bends?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

timrath said:


> Today I ran across a tub drain with the old brass trap with the tight bend. We have quite a few customers with old houses. I used to have a ridgid k-50 which took 5/16" x 25' hollow core which would get around the bend. Then I got a new truck and a General I-95 machine which has two drums and does sewer mains too. One of the drums takes 7/16" x 25' cables but the general cable with plug head didn't make it around the bend and the general machine doesn't grab the ridgid cable well. Do any of you guys use general and what cables do you use to get around those tight bends?


Water ram!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Vent!


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

timrath said:


> Today I ran across a tub drain with the old brass trap with the tight bend. We have quite a few customers with old houses. I used to have a ridgid k-50 which took 5/16" x 25' hollow core which would get around the bend. Then I got a new truck and a General I-95 machine which has two drums and does sewer mains too. One of the drums takes 7/16" x 25' cables but the general cable with plug head didn't make it around the bend and the general machine doesn't grab the ridgid cable well. Do any of you guys use general and what cables do you use to get around those tight bends?


Cut out and replace.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Ive noticed that using general 1/4 or 5/16 cable on tight tub traps was sometimes impossible. The cable is super stiff. Especially with braided wire innercore. Hollow core 5/16 with a nice 45 degree bend on the tip works for me.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I use a general Handylectric with a 1/4" coil head from electric eel


----------

